# Securing a clamp on trolling motor



## RAWillimann (May 16, 2018)

i just want to see what you guys do. 

I have an LT25 Gheenoe with the standard trolling motor bracket mounted on the nose cap. I just purchased a minnkota 55lb riptide, it is a transom mount (clamp on) model. So when running through chop it's going to jump and wobble...I'm sure there have been some clever solutions to that. Any help/advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bungee


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I had one mounted in a similar fashion. I cut the large "washers" off of the clamp mount on the TM, and ran the bolts through holes I drilled in the mount on the boat, then put nuts on both sides.


----------



## RAWillimann (May 16, 2018)

ZaneD said:


> I had one mounted in a similar fashion. I cut the large "washers" off of the clamp mount on the TM, and ran the bolts through holes I drilled in the mount on the boat, then put nuts on both sides.


It may come to that, going to run it this weekend and see how she does


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Then create a pad where the head rests on the gunnel and strap the head down.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I've got a 55 on my LT25 and have ran some rough stuff, no issue. I HAVE lost one on my high sider, but that was a homemade mount. I do run a piece of 500lb cable around the shaft and through a bolted eye to the cap for security.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

On my LT25 with the nose cap trolling mount I just put the adhesive step pads they sell at places like West Marine on both sides of the mount and screw the TM down tight. No problems in 8 years of heavy use. I have more concerns of the TM walking off in some of the areas I park than I do when I am on the water so being able to take it off easily is an advantage for me. You are going to enjoy the Riptide you purchased.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I had a set up like yours, and I don't know how the guys above made there's last. The plastic mount on mine would wear out every year or so from bouncing. On my new boat I had Anytide make me a stabilizing arm so it doesn't happen again.

http://anytide.com/products2

Pic #16 is my boat


----------

